

Color Psychology in Marketing - zackattack
http://www.brandingstrategyinsider.com/2008/06/color-psycholog.html

======
ankeshk
A single colour rarely has much of an impact on your mood. Its contrast that
matters.

(Read: <http://www.psy.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/shikisai2005.html>)

So when an article lists all the colours along with the emotions they
represent and says things like that red is associated with excitement,
strength, sex, passion, speed, danger - it raises my BS signal.

It means they're copying some pseudo science article they read in a fun coffee
table magazine once.

If you're really interested in colours and colour psychology, let me
recommend:

Website: Color Matters <http://www.colormatters.com/entercolormatters.html>

Book: The Art of Color by Johannes Itten [http://www.amazon.com/Art-Color-
Subjective-Experience-Object...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Color-Subjective-
Experience-Objective/dp/0471289280/)

~~~
pchristensen
Thank you, these are great resources. I've had my eye out for something like
this for a while.

------
edw519
The hacker in me wants to cry, "Don't overlook 'Color _Functionality_ in
Marketing'".

red and yellow - most easily seen from a moving car

Any coincidence these are the primary colors of McDonald's, Burger King, and
Wendy's?

